# Ecouter son ipod via itunes



## r3m (14 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir.

Je voulais savoir si il y'a un moyen d'écouter son ipod via itunes et ainsi de profiter de la musique via les enceinte du mac sans pour autant copier la musique sur son disque dur.

Je suis en possession d'un MacBook Pro avec 160 go de disque dur et je me vois mal copier toute ma musique dessus.

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## ollie (14 Octobre 2009)

Normalement pour mettre de la musique sur ton ipod tu as du utilisé itunes. Si c'est le cas, les musiques qui sont sur ton ipod sont aussi sur itunes. Donc tu n'as pas besoin de ton ipod pour lire les musiques de ton ipod mais seulement de itunes.

Après tu peux avoir un ipod que tu synchronises avec un autre ordinateur qui a itunes. Dans ce cas tu ne peux pas lire la musique de ton ipod sur un autre ordinateur même si celui-ci à itunes.

Après tu peux toujours essayé d'acquérir de petites enceintes pour pas trop chères dans le commerce. 

J'espère avoir répondu à ta question.


Ollie


----------



## r3m (14 Octobre 2009)

Je me suis peut être mal fait comprendre.

J'utilise mon MBP uniquement en déplacement, et je n'ai aucune musique dessus. Les musiques sont sur un autre ordinateur fixe.

J'aimerai savoir si il était possible d'écouter les musiques de son ipod, sur son ordinateur, sans avoir à les copier sur son disque dur  !
En gros, comme si on introduisait une clef usb ou un disque dur externe, et on lit les musiques qu'il y'a dessus...


----------



## Baracca (14 Octobre 2009)

Et quand  tu branches ton Ipod sur ton MBP il doit bien être détecté par iTunes, non ?
Si c'est oui, déroule le fichier de ton Ipod et clic sur Musique.
Ainsi toute ta musique apparait en liste.



*Note du modo : *iPod, iTunes, ça n'a rien à faire dans "Applications" ! On déménage.


----------

